# [SOLVED] logmein remove message when accessed computer



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi everyone hope your all ok. 

Couldnt find the right topic for this enquiry but hope you can help

This question is relating to remote access with logmein.com free account

Could someone please tell me (if there is a way) how to remove the message that appears when you remotely access another computer. the reason being is that we want to check to see if the main computer is ok and that users dont put or get viruses put on the computer, however when we try to access it alerts them a message saying "this computer is being remotelly accessed by ****" this alerts them and they sighn us off? How can this be done so that when we access it a message doesnt appear??? Thanks Everyone


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: logmein remove message when accessed computer*

Thanks but i prefer to use logmein

and how could i get xp to hide the message??

Thanks


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: logmein remove message when accessed computer*

Are you sure this is the cause of the disconnection?

Also, can't you get physical access to the computer?


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: logmein remove message when accessed computer*

Yes i can get access perfectly fine, when talking about disconnection i ment they disconnect me from the remote access.

I was woundering is there a method of removeing the message that appears when i access the computer, as this message alerts them im viewing and they know how to disconnect me. im doing this to keep an eye oon what my sister is doing so that she doesnt go on anything she shouldnt.

Many thanks

Ive put a attatchment of a screenshot of the message id like to remove


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: logmein remove message when accessed computer*

i think we are starting to delve into unethical behaviour. these software packages are designed to help people not spy on them. there are software programs to stop crude internet usage (netnanny etc). you can also limit her privileges on the pc to prevent her from running certain programs. but spying isn't fair. if she's that untrustworthy then deny her access altogether or let her use the pc while you are present.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: logmein remove message when accessed computer*

Quite simply, that message can not be removed. Removing the message would put you in violation of the EULA, and may implicate us (and TSF) as conspirators.

As freddyhard has said, using limitations of privileges is the best way to control computer use. What you are proposing is espionage, which is illegal in itself.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: logmein remove message when accessed computer*

Ah didnt know it would voilat in anyway, no worries however please dont asume im trying to spy i was only doing it for her benefit. 

Thanks anyway


----------

